# Meatball & Metoo meet new family member



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meet Miss Hedgehog. She was born on last Sunday :cool










Meatball didn't seem to be very thrilled by this new family member :roll:










Metoo, on the other hand, didn't even notice the existance of Miss Hedgehog... :lol:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

MOL!!! That was so cute, love your pics and captions


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

ROFL!! That is absolutely priceless; love the pictures AND the dialogue! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I love it! Very sweet!

 Fran


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

meatball and metoo are so cute!

and fran ^^ has the cheezeburger cat!!!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

That is sooo cute!!! Especially metoo's picture


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Day:made


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I needed a laugh today, and you were able to give me two. Thanks to you and Miss Hedgehog for the smile.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Now, the question is... How does Miss Hedgehog feel about her new roommates?


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

you're too funny. i love the hedgehog. and metoo and meatball OF COURSE!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute...love it!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

*Breaking news!*

Miss Hedgehog is missing! Obviously she has attracted too much attention :fust

Miss Hedgehog was last seen yesterday night resting on my bookshelf (highest level, which use to be a safe place too tall for evil paws to reach). And this morning she is nowhere to be seen. I have interrigated potential suspects, but they are not talking. I will continue my search. Miss Hedgehog please come back safe!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Likely spots in my house would be under the couch or under the stove..


----------



## blossombeautiful (Jul 21, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> meatball and metoo are so cute!
> 
> and fran ^^ has the cheezeburger cat!!!


:butterfly Cheezburger!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It's a murder most spiny!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Nan said:


> Likely spots in my house would be under the couch or under the stove..


I would prefer not to sweep under couch. God knows how many stuff were sucked into that black hole. My Meatball has a talent of pushing any small object from anywhere to under the couch in one minute. If I buy a new couch, I will never ever buy one that is off ground.

Another likely place in my home is behind the fridge. And again, I prefer what's over there remain unknown to me...


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I know who the culprits are behind Mrs. Hedgehog's disappearance!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yingying said:


> *Breaking news!*
> 
> Miss Hedgehog is missing! Obviously she has attracted too much attention :fust
> 
> Miss Hedgehog was last seen yesterday night resting on my bookshelf (highest level, which use to be a safe place too tall for evil paws to reach). And this morning she is nowhere to be seen. I have interrigated potential suspects, but they are not talking. I will continue my search. Miss Hedgehog please come back safe!


APB on miss hedgehog!!! that's horrible! it's crazy how things/hedgehogs go missing like that. we had a comb that was missing for months. we had no idea what Kitty had done with it. finally found it way underneath the rug. then we had a catnip toy that completely disappeared too. finally found THAT one under a pile of all her other toys. doh! maybe miss hedgehog is just WAY WAY back on that top shelf where you can't reach? probably not, but just a thought. would hate to think of her all alone and afraid.  hope the search and rescue party is successful.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey folks! I have a good news and a bad news to share with you.

Good news: I found Miss Hedgehog!

Bad news: I found her in (you won't believe it) _*THE LITTER BOX*_... lightly covered with litter. I don't know what to do... I can wash her, but she will never be the same... So I decided to let her go. It is a hard decision. R.I.P Miss Hedgebox, in the garbage can. You will be remembered 

PS: Even with the solid evidence, the suspects are still not talking. :dis


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

ahahhahahahahahahaaahahaha

Poor Miss Hedgehog. They never dealt with _this_ situation in Toy Story!


----------



## blossombeautiful (Jul 21, 2012)

Let us all have a moment of silence for our dear friend, Miss Hedgehog. :'<


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well at least she wasn't drowned in the water bowl...that where Holly puts her little mousies.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Well at least she wasn't drowned in the water bowl...that where Holly puts her little mousies.


Drowning is terrible, but at least if my Miss Hedgehog is in water I can save her. Buried in litter box is... not only painful but also humiliating T_T


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacq said:


> ahahhahahahahahahaaahahaha


Be careful. Karma is watching.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Omg! I actually considered the litterbox too before my last post, but didn't want to even suggest it cuz I didn't want it to be true. I am so sorry for your loss! I wonder which one of them did it. Or could it have been a collusion? Scary thought!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha! That is so great! It's been so long since I've seen pictures of your kitties, they've gotten big


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

maggie23 said:


> Omg! I actually considered the litterbox too before my last post, but didn't want to even suggest it cuz I didn't want it to be true. I am so sorry for your loss! I wonder which one of them did it. Or could it have been a collusion? Scary thought!


Crime like that must be premeditated and organized. I have a pretty good guess who was the brain and who was the muscle behind this. However I cannot punish the suspects as they kept throwing this cutiness-innocent look at me :dis


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

MST99X said:


> Cute hedgehog, nice pics, what sort of cat is the light colored one?


You are talking about Metoo, right? She is a Birman. And she specializes in rolling on the ground :wink:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't checked in on this thread for a few days - too funny! ! That's a pretty clever place to hide a toy - maybe Metoo was just determined to keep it away from Meatball and thought of just the place...

[And, yes, actually - the _I Can Has Cheezburger_ kitty was where I first saw a British Shorthair cat, we were struck with intense kitten fever and the rest is history...]

Fran


----------

